# FREE Knit Cardigan Pattern w/Raglan Sleeves



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This summery lace cardigan pattern with raglan sleeves is offered FREE through ABC knitting patterns. It's knit from the top down and comes in plus size up to 3X. I love how the shoulders are seemingly form fitted to this model's shape.

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1263.html


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks I put it on my list


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Great looking! I, too, have put in my projects-to-do list. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know if it's me.....or this pattern is really vague.
I just last night, downloaded the Knitted Red Summer Top,
from the same site. I don't understand the pattern. If any of you look at it, tell me what you think. I wanted to make this, but thought I'd hold off untill I can get my brain wrapped around it.
It is for 'immediate' knitters...perhaps I'm not there yet!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

bookmarked thank you


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

MrsB said:


> This summery lace cardigan pattern with raglan sleeves is offered FREE through ABC knitting patterns. It's knit from the top down and comes in plus size up to 3X. I love how the shoulders are seemingly form fitted to this model's shape.
> 
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1263.html


This is great, thanks


----------



## KiraV93 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

